# 10' surf rod, Jawbone 1042



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Blank from Roy's, guides are ATC from Mudhole, with blue zirconium insert. I built this to match a blue camo Avet MXL MC. Alps cobalt reel seat from FTU matches nicely. Butt wrap is a reverse st Johns from Billy's book, with a blue shade pack and an autumn shade pack from Billy. Same threads on the foregrip, but that is an 8 axis scales wrap. My ramps up to grips are getting better. Took it to Grand Isle 48 hours after last epoxy, and not 10 min in, had that 45" red! You can see the action pics at GI. Good mojo on this one! caught a BUNCH of fish on it first day. Jim J


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

*Scales*

Oh yeah, winner winner chicken dinner. That thing is lights out. I'm digging the colors and the scales are top notch. Beautiful work Jim; appreciate you sharing.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Hail yeah, Jim. Those wraps are as good as it gets. Awesome job, mi amigo! Good Mojo is ALWAYS welcome, in my book...


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

Jim, I'm sitting here with my friend doing a late night grip workshop. I ust explained to him that all teh girps I've been makign with a 1" ID is for teh same blank as you just wrapped. TEh diameter of teh blank combined with teh legnth of teh bottom wap is insane. A monster sized St John Out out. TEh scaes is phenomenal as well, great job!! Do you mind if I post these on Facebook?

Seriously amazing work, I'm glad we got to sit down a t LAnce's, I'll see you there in a couple of months?


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks jReynolds, jerry and billy. Post away on Facebook. No problem. 
Talked to lance this week. I will be there for sure, unless something crazy pops up. Jim


----------



## Seavas (Jun 10, 2014)

Man that is a lot of thread! looks good!

Are you doing epoxy ramps then wrapping them with thread?


----------



## eyef1shin (May 16, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

*nice looking surf rod, found out awhile back that Roy down in corpus is my friends uncle, what a small world...*


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Seavas said:


> Man that is a lot of thread! looks good!
> 
> Are you doing epoxy ramps then wrapping them with thread?


I build up some rings w/ 1/4" masking tape, then epoxy them as i put epoxy coats on wraps or guides. then i sand down the grip and ramp, then wrap in thread. I think i posted a pic of this on a previous rod....


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful !!!!!!!! Awesome job and luv the colors!!!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good looking thread work, love the field testing you did too


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Man Jim, that's a killer rod and some awesome fish to boot! Way to go bud! See you at Lance's again in a few months.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Jaw dropping.....just amazing work


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

You referred to Billy's book. What is it and where can it be found? I'm trying to learn weaves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

BigWill said:


> You referred to Billy's book. What is it and where can it be found? I'm trying to learn weaves.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Billy's is called "Decorative Wraps" and he will sell it to you, or they have it at FTU. Probably mudhole, Getbit, and most other distributors.

However, NO WEAVES in that book. Cross wrapping (like the ones i did here) only. For weaves, probably a book by Doc Labanowski will be the way to go. Goags can probably recommend one, if it is weaves you want to do.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The artists on this forum always fascinate me with their work.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> The artists on this forum always fascinate me with their work.


Yup. I just keep going back to this one over and over.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

jimj100 said:


> Billy's is called "Decorative Wraps" and he will sell it to you, or they have it at FTU. Probably mudhole, Getbit, and most other distributors.
> 
> However, NO WEAVES in that book. Cross wrapping (like the ones i did here) only. For weaves, probably a book by Doc Labanowski will be the way to go. Goags can probably recommend one, if it is weaves you want to do.


Jim, I doubt he's looking to do weaves, but if he is, this is the book I would recommend- most distributors would have it. I don't think DocSki has done any books, just videos, which helped me get started.


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the feedback. I work in Angola and have a hand wrapper here and a few spools of thread. I have learned some crosswraps and want to learn to weave also. It's fun to practice and learn, but sure wish I could build here also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

Jim - I keep looking at this and am amazed at the craftsmanship put into this! Thank you for sharing. All of these photos of work done just makes me want to learn how to do this even more.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Great color combo! Very well done. Throw some orange line on that Avet.


----------

